
Nat Hentoff has died - rmason
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/obituaries/columnist-nat-hentoff-dies-at-91/2017/01/07/b738a1a2-d54f-11e6-9651-54a0154cf5b3_story.html
======
barney54
This is another nice appreciation of Hentoff:
[http://reason.com/blog/2017/01/08/nat-
hentoff-19252017](http://reason.com/blog/2017/01/08/nat-hentoff-19252017)

------
mobileexpert
Just bought his Free Speech for Me but not Thee. Hadn't been aware of his work
but this obit made it seem worth a read.

------
jsackmann
The headline currently says "Nate Hentoff" but it's Nat, not Nate.

